# 4 stroke outboard questions



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

I know these questions are elementary for some but I surely would like to know your answers.

Will I do any damage to my motor if I overfill it with oil? 

Should I bother disconnecting the fuel line and run the gas out of the motor after each trip?


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

> I know these questions are elementary for some but I surely would like to know your answers.
> 
> Will I do any damage to my motor if I overfill it with oil?
> 
> Should I bother disconnecting the fuel line and run the gas out of the motor after each trip?



No and No


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

> > I know these questions are elementary for some but I surely would like to know your answers.
> >
> > Will I do any damage to my motor if I overfill it with oil?
> >
> ...


I hope you are correct.  I wouldn't overfill with oil and four strokes (unlike two strokes) are sensitive to the position which they are stored but wouldn't worry about running the gas out.  Use Stabile if you don't run the motor often though.


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

> > > I know these questions are elementary for some but I surely would like to know your answers.
> > >
> > > Will I do any damage to my motor if I overfill it with oil?
> > >
> ...




Am correct. ;D If you overfill the "fill' area nothing happens other than extra oil outside the fill case. If oil overfills and you lay it down on the wrong side, then YES...that's a problem. However, sticking to your orignal question. Not an issue...
Four- stokes are only sensitive on storage not much anything else.

Hope this helps?
-The Kev


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

if you over fill the crankcase with too much oil you will build up too much positive crankcase pressure and can blow out seals, i have seen where it actually will blow out the oil dip stick and then when running the motor it blows out the oil into your cowl
my .2 cents worth


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote taken from Honda Marine BF35A/40A/50A Owner's Maunual

"Notice - Do not overfill.  Excessive oil can damage the engine." :-/


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought those were more like guide lines  ;D


What do you know about silver engines, Mr. Black engine


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I thought those were more like guide lines  ;D
> 
> 
> What do you know about silver engines, Mr. Black engine



He's knows a lot... since all the black engines are just silver ones painted black!... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

> Quote taken from Honda Marine BF35A/40A/50A Owner's Maunual
> 
> "Notice - Do not overfill.  Excessive oil can damage the engine." :-/



It's nice were all trying to help answer his questions so after reading your post and not to sure what brand,make,model,horsepower I can say the Honda BF8-20hp 
WILL NOT BE EFFECTED. 
First it's not mentioned in the manuel so then i called the National Service Manager for Honda ;D and he confirmed that on the "lower" hp range there's a purge and if you do happen to overfill it no damage will arise UNLESS you store it on the wrong side. You are correct on the larger HP models from Honda...

Since I wanted to help....I've contacted Yama,Merc,Zuk, to see what the guidelines are so if this comes up again I'll be ready for any brand or hp since being general didn't help the first go around.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

On the larger motors what damage could be caused?

There is a reason I like my 60hp 2 smoker premix... ;D

Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

You have to check the oil.I can not find the dipstik is it on the foot


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Information taken from Yamaha F2.5 Owners Manual:

Quote:

Checking the engine oil level

"1. Put the outboard motor in an upright position (not tilted)

 2. Check the oil level using the oil level check window to be sure the level falls between the upper and lower marks.  Fill with oil if it is below the lower mark, or drain to the specified level if it is above the upper mark."

End Quote


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

Just for info, my motor is a Johnson 15 HP. Thanks for you input.


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

if it is a johnson then it is manufactured by suzuki, if you give me the year of the motor i will look up the specific information in our service manual and give you the correct info


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

My motor is a 2006


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I find when I don't run the gas out of my motor I have a puddle of unused oil on the floor and my motor takes 3 times longer to start.


----------



## Riverrat43 (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad I saw this post. I'm aboput to pick up a used 15 hp E'rude 4 stroke and I was planning just to lay it down in the back of my truck to transport it home. One hour drive. Now I read that there is a right side and a wrong side to lay it down on. Can someone give me advice on whether or not I can transport it laying down and not damage anything?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Glad I saw this post. I'm aboput to pick up a used 15 hp E'rude 4 stroke and I was planning just to lay it down in the back of my truck to transport it home. One hour drive. Now I read that there is a right side and a wrong side to lay it down on. Can someone give me advice on whether or not I can transport it laying down and not damage anything?



My honda has molded in pegs on one side for laying it down on that side. The engine should have a sticker on it to say which way to lay it down so you do not drain the oil out of it. If not, you should be able to get on the e'rude site and check the manual. Or just call an erude dealer and ask them. My guess would be you should be able to lay it on one side or the other.

You got 50/50 shot if you just wanna wing it.


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

bamaflyfish

owners manual page 21
do not overfill as excessive oil can damage the engine

owners manual page 34-- you probably don't want to hear this---
transport motor in the vertical position.
if transporting in horizontal position-- drain engine oil, drain gas from carb, place on port side
caution--do not rest engine on any side before draining oil as oil may enter the cylinder from the sump or outer casings may be damaged
caution--do not rest the engine before the cooling water has drained completely as water may enter the cylinder through the exhaust port
caution-- do not let the lower unit of the outboard sit higher than the power head during transporting or storing, or water may trickle into the power head causing damage to the engine


----------



## Riverrat43 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Easy. That makes the proceedures for transport pretty clear and ..well, "easy".


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks easy! It's on page 35 in the Johnson owners manual. I have adjusted to the approriate oil level. 

easy what is your take on running out the gas on a 4 stroke? I only run my outboard once a month or so. Right now I run out the gas when I load it on the trailer. 

Most of my fishing is done in my neighborhood on "electric motor only" lakes. I run my outbaord at a nearby river when my 3 year old son wants to "go fast with the big motor".


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

> Thanks easy!  It's on page 35 in the Johnson owners manual.  I have adjusted to the approriate oil level.
> 
> easy what is your take on running out the gas on a 4 stroke?  I only run my outboard once a month or so.  Right now I run out the gas when I load it on the trailer.
> 
> Most of my fishing is done in my neighborhood on "electric motor only" lakes.  I run my outbaord at a nearby river when my 3 year old son wants to "go fast with the big motor".


Two schools on this:

One is to run the gas out to prevent varnish build up but the theory is that when you bounce down the highway the float's in the carbs bounce with no dampenning from the fuel and beat the needle and seat for the float resulting in carb problems. On 2 strokes (yes I know yours is a 4 stroke) as the gas burns out it also leans out and isn't as kind on the cylinder walls and rings as if it got the currect oil/fuel mixture.

The second is to leave the fuel in ths carbs to prevent the abouve but you need to add a fuel stabilizer to prevent varnish build up.

IMHO the best thing for any motor is to leave the fuel in and use it as often as possible. Too bad our life style prevent this.


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

what captnron said

a little to add to this, all carbs are vented to the atmosphere therefore even if they are full of fuel it will normally evaporate within a week, if you are not using your boat on a weekly basis the easiest thing to do is go be once or twice a week and squeeze the primer bulb firm,what is firm? practice on your wife/girlfriend, if she goes oh-ah, thats firm, if she goes ouch that is too firm. this will get fresh gas into the floatbowls and eliminate any varnish build up.
4 strokes are not prone to scoring the cylinders if you run the motor dry, but a 2 stroke can be damaged by running it out of gas in the long run as the gas also has oil in it and that oil is used as a lubricant in the primary and secondary compression area, when you run them dry and then store the motor it does not have residual gas/oil to keep the crank and bearnings lubed.
hope this helps


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This has turned into a great thread. This has answered all kinds of questions that I never thought to ask. Thanks


----------

